# Dublin- Eventing



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh he's fantastic!

Looks so easy going! Lucky you! :wink:


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks he's really easy going but your always up for a good ride! 8)


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

That looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

that looks soooooooo fun x


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

so cute!!!!! really good jumper too, perfect for eventing- he looks bold and trusting and careful all in one!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

awww hes a stunner..great conformation!!great colouring..he deffiently has a big bold jump...lookks really confatable to ride.  .is he strong at all..do you find you have to hold him before the jumps at all?
hes really gawjus!does he have a brother for sale at all hehehh!! :wink: 
xxmxx


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank all of you guys for replying and to xmxixcxax he has the most lovely jump i've ever ridden and he can get a bit heavy because he gets on the forehand in his canter so you just have to rock him back.But before the jumps he doesn't get strong .. so of those jumps probably look at little funny because hes sooo versatile. You can collect him up before a jump on a line that you could get an easy 4 out of and still get a quiet 3. Sadly no.. he has no brothers for sale!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

oo shame lol...he sounds brilliant..i know what you mean about leaning on the forehand..hes just like me mare topaz..shes very big in front...but anyway lovely horse..very lucky..


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks great! If you ever have any questions about eventing you can always check out my thread which is the link in my siggy.

Your horse is very cute


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

What breed is he?


----------

